# 3-D chair/stool



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

:secret: If you do not use and/or believe in the use of chairs, dont bother!

*What do you use? Where did you find it?*


----------



## DJR (Feb 4, 2005)

Vista chair, Lancaser Archery has them.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

I notice they have a 225 pound rating, I do not need to be picking aluminum out of my arse when it collapses. I am 250 pounds. :wink: Anyone have any that are rated higher :embara:


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I picked up a chair at the local sporting goods store and attached 2 tubes to it. It's the same chair sold at lancasters and it was the same price...I just didn't have to pay to ship it. 

Gametracker is the brand name on the chair, if I remember right. 

If anything...try looking on ebay for "cooler chair". there's some cool alternatives to the norm - no pun intended.....wait...no....scratch that...pun intended:set1_rolf2:


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
I got mine from Wal-Mart. Its the FLW fishing chair that I attached the tubes to. It also has alot of storage space for binos, water, etc.
Regards,
Jon


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I got mine from Wal-Mart. Its the FLW fishing chair that I attached the tubes to. It also has alot of storage space for binos, water, etc.
> Regards,
> Jon


I had one of those a few years back...great chair. couldn't find another one like it in Hawaii, though


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

heilman181 said:


> I notice they have a 225 pound rating, I do not need to be picking aluminum out of my arse when it collapses. I am 250 pounds. :wink: Anyone have any that are rated higher :embara:


Forget the chair!.. :wink: I guess you need a couch!.....


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

monty53 said:


> Forget the chair!.. :wink: I guess you need a couch!.....


Hey, no need to get mean just because I am 4'11" :wink:


----------



## trip13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Gotch covered!!....ever heard of the hoveround?


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

do you have to sit still or do you put it iyour 3d blind so the critters dont see you, is it a long wait for them to come to the feeder?


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Check this one out...

https://www1117.verio-web.com/houtz1/cgi-local/shop.pl/page=h1.html/SID=1197696778.3406187


This is the one I use. It's heavy duty and I love it. Pricey, but you get what you pay for. I had a Vista and ditched it for this one. Heavier stock, taller seat height. I put a couple golf club tubes on it and it's good to go. Some reason the spotties laugh at me when I bring it to the Field/Hunter and FITA shoots though.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

trip13 said:


> Gotch covered!!....ever heard of the hoveround?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*Big and Tall*

This is the best!

GP's Sweet Seats
Tournament and hunting seats built just for ARCHERS
Tall and Short models available

Greg Poole

1-541-281-3884 (that's in Oregon)

[email protected]

www.gpssweetseat.com


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

trip13 said:


> Gotch covered!!....ever heard of the hoveround?


Not enough ground clearance. It keeps getting hung up on small stumps and such when I go to pull arrows. Maybe I can get a Big Foot kit for it like the ATV's have?


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Ditto*



JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I got mine from Wal-Mart. Its the FLW fishing chair that I attached the tubes to. It also has alot of storage space for binos, water, etc.
> Regards,
> Jon


 I removed the FLW rubber logo took a cheap plain black sock quiver (Allen)and put 3 tubes in it and zipped tied it to the leg and TA-DA  an archery stool with an insulated cooler pocket and several other pouches.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*3d chair*

I like mine to set up higher.

This is a wingshooter chair


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

My 255lb backside destroys them sooften that I just buy the $6.00 cheap ones at Academy. I usually go through 2 a season. The fabric part is what can't handle the weight, the frame generally holds up fine.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> This is the best!
> 
> GP's Sweet Seats
> Tournament and hunting seats built just for ARCHERS
> ...


Any idea on the price, I did not see it on their website.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> I like mine to set up higher.
> 
> This is a wingshooter chair


This is a great stool!!!! I used to use the ones that they have in fishing section a wally world but they were to short so my back hurt.You can pick this one up at Gander mountain.


----------



## Drivin Nails (Dec 21, 2006)

:thumbs_up


Daniel Boone said:


> I like mine to set up higher.
> 
> This is a wingshooter chair


:thumbs_up


----------



## nalcarcher (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with DB, wingshooter is a great chair, right height, plenty of extra room. Ordered mine from Cabelas


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

wow all i did was just take a steel fold up chair and taped on arrow tubes... its light and nice big seat and relaxing.


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

I got both of mine from Wally World. One is just a standard stool and the other is a little taller and has a flip up back on it that makes it much easier to relax when waiting. They both have plenty of room under the seat for things and carry very nicely. I weigh 270 and have never had a problem with either of them even though they are rated for lesser weight. I do like some of the others posted so I will be looking into those as well.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

nalcarcher said:


> I agree with DB, wingshooter is a great chair, right height, plenty of extra room. Ordered mine from Cabelas


I am not seeing it on the Cabelas website. :embara:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

My brother lives close to Klamath Falls Oregon, I'm going to have him go check out Greg Poole's chairs. His website says they make them in 22" tall models, that seems like the perfect height.
I've seen lots of good ones, I use a generic hunting stool that I taped golf club sleeves on the sides, it works better than sitting on the ground but there's got to be something better!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

heilman181 said:


> Any idea on the price, I did not see it on their website.



If I remember correctly, the TALL model GP SweetSeat is $115

Yes, that is pricy, but it INCLUDES the pouches under the seat, a LARGE umbrella, the attached arrow tubes, and a separate pouch you can carry.

And the guy who makes them is an archer and a BIG guy himself (6' plus) and designed it to suit those needs. The 22" seat height is what attracted me, as my knees don't like sitting down lower and standing back up any more than they like standing around all day.


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

heilman181 said:


> :secret: If you do not use and/or believe in the use of chairs, dont bother!
> 
> *What do you use? Where did you find it?*



have used vista before good chair, On the heavy side


Give GAG archery a call they are a sponcder on Archery talk
they have the best 3d chair in my oppinion, 
1 it is the lightest chair I have ever used
2 large storage pockets 

great chair


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

JHolling said:


> Hi,
> I got mine from Wal-Mart. Its the FLW fishing chair that I attached the tubes to. It also has alot of storage space for binos, water, etc.
> Regards,
> Jon


Ditto on this one. Great seat and even comes with plastic divider box to put gear in.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> I like mine to set up higher.
> 
> This is a wingshooter chair


The only thing that I keep finding on Cabelas website is the Magnum Hunting stools. Is this the same as the Wingshooter?


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Browning makes one that is similar to the FLW chair.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> The only thing that I keep finding on Cabelas website is the Magnum Hunting stools. Is this the same as the Wingshooter?



Not exactly. I ordered mine from them last year about this time, but I don't see it on there anymore.

Gander Mtn. in Greensboro carries them in stock.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.everywherechair.com/tc-ws-stl.html

That's a ridiculous price, BTW.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

TANC said:


> http://www.everywherechair.com/tc-ws-stl.html
> 
> That's a ridiculous price, BTW.


Do you know how much they are at Gander Mountain?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> I like mine to set up higher.
> 
> This is a wingshooter chair


I have one very similiar to this one!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> Do you know how much they are at Gander Mountain?


I'm thinkin about $30.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

If this works here is a pic of the one I am talking about

http://www.browningcamping.com/prod...N2KPFE&category_id=V8Z6C9Y8ZBDH5J34JR7M274A36


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

You can usually find them at the IBO shoots for about 20$


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*Beretta*

I have only seen one of these at an ASA event and that was 3 years ago, look like great chairs, 2 styles I think
http://www.flamesnknives.net/items/item.aspx?itemid=1767334&utm_source=GoogleBase&utm_medium=cpc

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beretta-BackPack-with-Frame-Stool-made-in-Japan_W0QQitemZ280122255122QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good Price*



heilman181 said:


> The only thing that I keep finding on Cabelas website is the Magnum Hunting stools. Is this the same as the Wingshooter?



http://www.everywherechair.com/tc-ws-stl.html


This is the chair I use. Carrys everthing and including my fat butt and Im no little guy. You get what you pay for. Best chair on the market today. Most of my shooting partners have this chair. Garntee sitting up higher is a big plus.
DB


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got Cabela's sale flyer, they have a Seclusion 3d Lighting set shair, reg.$24.99 for $12.99. Weight cap 275lb. (this is the Cabelas in Reno, Nv, don't know if all stores have this special)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good Price*



TANC said:


> http://www.everywherechair.com/tc-ws-stl.html
> 
> That's a ridiculous price, BTW.



This is a quality built chair. Insulated compartment. I have seen the cheaper versions. You get what you pay for. Cheap versions wouldnt last me with my weight a week.
DB


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Academy has some folding shooting chairs for like $5.99. I bought a .99 cent golf club holder. Split it in half and taped them on the side of the chair.......works great.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> This is a quality built chair. Insulated compartment. I have seen the cheaper versions. You get what you pay for. Cheap versions wouldnt last me with my weight a week.
> DB


It's the one I use, too, DB, but Gander Mtn. sells it for a lot less, and it's the exact same chair. We have compared them over and over. I bought mine at Cabelas last year and paid about $40 for it after seeing them at Augusta. The height is a definite plus !!!!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I got me one of dem 14 dollar jobs at Academy and taped some golf bar tubes on it....works great! Plus it has a built in cooler in the seat. :wink:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

TANC said:


> It's the one I use, too, DB, but Gander Mtn. sells it for a lot less, and it's the exact same chair. We have compared them over and over. I bought mine at Cabelas last year and paid about $40 for it after seeing them at Augusta. *The height is a definite plus* !!!!


I'm sure it would be for you long legged folks! :wink: After some of the short jokes that I have read here on AT, some of these guys feet would not touch the ground.


----------

